# RE Audio / US Amps



## mandroid2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey everyone here is my listing for my RE Audio XT-2000DEv3 MONO AMP and 
Re Audio / US Amps XT800.4V3. Both were only used for a month in my old vehicle 2007 Maxima. I just switched to a 2011 Scion XB and I'm trying to figure out what i want to install in that. I'm probably going to go with a 5 channel compact amp that wont take up much space. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330508348581&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330508348919&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Would have been nice if you actually posted the links.


----------



## mandroid2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Somehow they must have got erased ill try again


----------



## mandroid2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Re Audio / US Amps XT800.4V3 - eBay (item 330508348919 end time Jan-13-11 05:44:43 PST)

RE Audio XT-2000DEv3 MONO AMP - eBay (item 330508348581 end time Jan-13-11 05:43:59 PST)

Hopefully these post if not pm me and i will send the link


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

The xt800.4v3 is still available new for <$200. Your price is too high. 

You're lucky if you get $275 for both of them.


----------



## mandroid2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

deadrx7conv said:


> The xt800.4v3 is still available new for <$200. Your price is too high.
> 
> You're lucky if you get $275 for both of them.


Yeah OK show me where V3 not V2 I know what cost is on these you make me laugh :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mandroid2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

deadrx7conv said:


> The xt800.4v3 is still available new for <$200. Your price is too high.
> 
> You're lucky if you get $275 for both of them.


BTW do notice that it says Best Offer also


----------



## mandroid2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Price Reduced want to move these soon so I can start on the new stuff.


----------

